# Shanghai Skyscraper Spotting



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Plasma. (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I really liked them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

impressive


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

The Best Thread!!!!!!!


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Great thread hkskyline! You made some nice yearbook of Shanghai skyscrapers.

From your pictures, it is amazing to see how the skyline got improved in five years. Don't forget to take another tour after Shanghai Tower is finished.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, what a collection


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

fragel said:


> Great thread hkskyline! You made some nice yearbook of Shanghai skyscrapers.
> 
> From your pictures, it is amazing to see how the skyline got improved in five years. Don't forget to take another tour after Shanghai Tower is finished.


Definitely, and I'll likely visit a few more times before that supertall is completed.


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Shanghai is similar to Moscow


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That's the People's Daily New Headquarters Tower in Beijing NOT in Shanghai. 

Those vicious western media always like to take pictures of the building from that particular angle (the ***** shape). hno: 

For better perspectives of the tower pls click on the SSC thread link below:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515695&page=5

 :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome pics....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------

